# Looking for a school near Rego Park, New York



## Pranaya

Hi, 

My sister and her family have recently moved to New York for 2 years. My niece is now 11.5 years old and we are trying to find a good school for her in that area. Could you please advise any good schools or how to go about finding a good school?


----------

